# What's the best way to hunt in the deep snow?



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm fairly new to pheasant hunting and was curious how to hunt them this time of year. The snow is getting thick and most of the feeding areas are covered. Any suggestions on where to focus?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Cattails and thick tree groves (old farmsteads etc..)


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Just haven't been seeing the numbers I was a couple weeks ago. Do they tend to yard up like deer do? I want to find a couple good areas to take the dogs out when the weather warms up a bit.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

They tend to, especially if a majority if the cover in the area is lost to snow cover.

Last weekend we walked a small tree grove that must have held 200 birds.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I've got a couple more days left of deer season then I hope to get out after the birds hardcore until the end of season. Let's hope the weather starts to warm up some for the dogs sake.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

tree groves and thick sloughs. I had an old wiseman tell me to hunt real slow around the big drifts on the edges of heavy cover also. Two years ago my lab stopped dead in his tracks on top of a 3ft drift and dug straight down and flushed about 20 birds. The snow was over top of some crushed cattails that I never would have noticed. Had my limit ten minutes into the hunt, normally that would be a bummer but it was -10.

looks like some seasonable weather in the forecast.


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

We had two dogs dig into a snowbank for about 30seconds before a rooster dug his way out the other side. It's fun watching them bust out of the snow like that.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys. Let me know if there's anything else I can do to up my chances.


----------

